# My LGB sound car won't work??



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Howdy All
I have a LGB 2 4 0 with sound in the tender and I have been running a jumper line from the plug in the back of the tender to a LGB coke sound car. All has been well until the other day when I pulled the engine off the track to clean its wheels and lube it and now the sound car doesn't work. I tried another engine with it and it is fine. The sounds in the 2 4 0 work fine which tells me that it is not the 5 stranded connecting wire between the tender and loco. The wire from the plug in the back of tender to the boxcar is ok since it worked when I used it to hook up another engine to it. So I think it is the plug itself. The 2 prongs are straight. What could it be?? I took the shell off the tender last night and found a mess of electronics but nothing obviously loose could something be blown? I didn't clean or lube the tender just the engine. Help Please.
T


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Sometimes the wires, which are small, break at the entrance to the plug. It's not difficult to fix, but it can be tedius. You can very carefully dismantle the plug by speading the black sides just enough so that the center section can be pulled out. In the center section you will find two small brass female blades. These are what make contact with the copper inside the each of the two black wires. Vey carefully pull these brass pieces out. Cut the black wires back slightly to where you are sure that the copper conductor is good. After you remove the black wire from the female brass contact, press in the new section of wire. Be careful while doing this operation, as these brass pieces are very delicate. Once you have pressed the wires into place, slide the brass female contacts back into the receptacle. Then slide the receptacle back into the black outer section being sure that they sna into place. 
These plugs are the reason I have converted all of my equipment to the older style banana plugs that LGB used to make.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To simply test the engine and tenderfor power, do the following: 

Set the engine switch to the 0 position(sound, smoke, lights off). 
With the engine on the track and tender attached, check the tender rear socket for track power, it should be there. 

The tender light and sound unit use different wires than the track power hence the 5 wire connector on the tender.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

It is fixed! Turns out it was a broken wire in the plug to the tender. Thanks for the tips. 
Todd


----------

